# Food Safety News - 06/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 27, 2021)

*Dole recalls blueberries in Canada because of positive test for parasite*
By News Desk on Jun 26, 2021 02:46 pm
A grocery chain in Canada is recalling Dole brand fresh blueberries because test results have shown contamination with the Cyclospora parasite. The move by Save-On-Foods LP comes after Dole recalled blueberries nationwide in the United States. Neither the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) nor the U.S. Food and Drug Administration have received any confirmed reports... Continue Reading


*Company adds halva to its list of recalled products because of Salmonella testing*
By News Desk on Jun 26, 2021 02:13 pm
Phoenicia Group Inc. is recalling Al-Rabih brand halva because Canadian authorities discovered Salmonella during a routine inspection. The company has recently issued two recalls for its tahini because of Salmonella findings, according to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA). Click here for the previous recall information about the company’s tahini products. The new recall for... Continue Reading


----------

